

TWA Flight 800 investigators claim original conclusion about crash is wrong - vaadu
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/06/18/twa-flight-800-investigators-break-silence-in-new-documentary-claim-original/
A group of whistleblowers, including a number of aviation experts, have come forward in a new documentary to claim that the official explanation for the crash of TWA Flight 800 was wrong and a gas tank explosion did not bring down the flight off the coast of Long Island 17 years ago.<p>This team of investigators who actually handled the wreckage and victims&#x27; bodies, prove that the officially proposed fuel-air explosion did not cause the crash, ...They also provide radar and forensic evidence proving that one or more ordinance explosions outside the aircraft caused the crash.<p>The whistleblower team, which includes investigators-at the time-from the National Transportation Safety Board (NTSB), TWA, and the Airline Pilots Association, have since retired from their positions. They claim that at the time, they were placed under a gag order by the NTSB, which they charged falsified the official conclusion of the cause of the crash. They indicated they would elaborate more in a Wednesday media briefing.
======
unwind
Uh, isn't Fox generally frowned upon? Writing "ordinance" when they mean
"ordnance" sure makes me frown and feel a bit skeptical (and I'm not a native
speaker, nor from the US).

See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ordinance](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ordinance)
vs
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ordnance_%28disambiguation%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ordnance_%28disambiguation%29).

Also, should be fixed in the title.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Yes, I frown a lot at Fox as well, but not solely because of their grammar and
punctuation. Many other news agencies have picked up the story.

------
adjwilli
That's pretty great that one of the few Fox News articles to get on Hacker
News is not only full of speculation and conspiracy-theory bait but also get
ordnance/ordinance wrong.

------
jasonlotito
The headline here should be changed to more accurately reflect that this is
merely a 'documentary' being released by people that believe such. Hell, the
Fox News headline is more 'fair and balanced' than this headline.

------
Andrew_Quentin
How can they just be put under a gag order? Can you challenge these gag
orders? If not then surely they are unconstitutional so you can just go ahead
and break them.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
>Can you challenge these gag orders? If not then surely they are
unconstitutional so you can just go ahead and break them.

Yes, of course. You can do anything you like with no worries. Just the other
day, I heard testimony from congressmen and government officials alike about
the robust protections for whistleblowers in this country, especially for
public servants.

------
angersock
What a great month.

We are reaping a bumper crop of crazy.

~~~
mpyne
I'm waiting for next week's article about how the 9/11 attacks were really
caused by the U.S. government due to a shadowy Zionist conspiracy. Unless I
get disappeared first, that is.

~~~
angersock
I just realized that, with the hours I've been keeping lately, I can code to
Coast-to-Coast AM.

